# New Dell laptop bit the dust...



## try2findus (Jun 4, 2011)

A few of you "may" have missed us for a few days.  It seems our new Dell laptop we bought last Thursday, experienced a hard disk error...

"This almost never happens", is what the Dell tech said, however, IT DID.  

Finally found another laptop while on the road, and will have to deal with returning the other one when we make it back to LA.  

But...WE'RE back online again!!  Can't keep a good RVer down!  :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 4, 2011)

Re: New Dell laptop bit the dust...

so glad you got another one, just hope you can get a refund once you return home


----------



## rjf7g (Jun 5, 2011)

Re: New Dell laptop bit the dust...

I hope you didn't lose any data!


----------



## try2findus (Jun 6, 2011)

Re: New Dell laptop bit the dust...

Thanks!  No data lost.  The only thing we had time to do was to download SKYPE and a couple of hundred pictures.  But luckily, the pics are on the memory chip!  

Hollis, we have our Dell service number and I spoke to the Electronics manager at the store where we bought it, so they BETTER refund our money.  We weren't happy about having to buy another one while on vacation.  Plus, we had to upgrade to a bigger laptop.


----------

